# Anti-transpirant on evergreens



## Ax-man (May 2, 2010)

Anyone have a little experience using an anti-transpirant on evergreen trees at this time of year????

Is it ok to use or not???

I have used it on decidious trees in full leaf with sucess prior to and after digging them. Evergreens trees I am not so sure of. I know it is ok to apply prior to winter to prevent drying and burning but this is the growing season. It has been a long time since I have read the label on the jug I have but if memory serves me right it doen't say anything about evergreens during the growing season. It is easier to start a thread and have a little discussion that might help out another person.

With tree work being a hit and miss thing at the moment I have been catching up on long overdue projects around what is left of our tree farm. Mostly it has been grubbing and clearing out deer injured trees that have either been mangled during the rutting season or plants that have been browsed down to the stubs and are basically dead. 

I am trying to slavage what is left of some saleble trees which include some large evergreens trees. If I hold them I don't want to lose them in the sales yard due to lack of watering which is a big pain if it has to done all summer. I am trying to save the old well pump from working any more than it has.

I hope this doesn't turn out to be a big excercice in futility on trying to sell trees for some extra money because from what I have gathered through the grapevine there is a glut of trees on the market as it is and they are going cheap because there is no housing market and the market has been flooded with trees just to get rid of them. 
__________________
Larry

Just another saw nut with a loose screw


----------



## dingeryote (May 2, 2010)

Axe man,

Whatever anti-tranpirational chem you will be using should have a label with reccomendations by species.

We tried it several years back on a patch that was flood irrigated and due to drought had limited pond capacity.
We still lost bushes and had damage. The neighboring patch did zero irrigation and applied the same stuff we did, and suffered badly.

The lesson we all learned that year was that the antitranspirationals can't put the water into the ground.

Any chance of putting in a sock well or using surface water and simply flood irrigating to suppliment the old well?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

